
Ask HN: Is there any community for e-commerce developers? - sedzia
If I wanted to read news &#x2F; learn some best practices about:
- using e-shops: Magento, Woocommerce, Spree etc.,
- designing email workflows with Mandrill&#x2F;MailChimp,
- configuring CRMs,
- getting customer tracking and A&#x2F;B testing infrastructure up and running,
- payments gateways,
- handling invoices,
- fast deployments and system monitoring,
- etc.,<p>where would I go?
======
dbg31415
Not great ones. Most people who do eCommerce work for agencies, and their
knowledge tends to be proprietary and a selling point of the agency. The
people who know the most about different platforms... either work for the
company that puts it out (and are bound by NDA / biased), or work for agencies
(and are bound by NDA / biased)... so hard to get a real open dialogue going
about eCommerce. Without equal footing... a community board would fall apart
pretty fast.

And... of course, most eCommerce platforms have various certification programs
/ partnership levels so they aren't interested in giving away knowledge for
free.

